

Ask HN: Blogging vs. Coding – which is a better use of time? - jtoeman

To give this a little context: 
- I&#x27;ve got experience in both, but will never be &quot;great&quot; at either (compared to those who are truly great in these fields).
- Coding-wise, I&#x27;m learning Swift (fun, but a challenge for me), and know some PHP and JavaScript. And Pascal, but that doesn&#x27;t seem to be as useful these days. ;)
- Blogging-wise, I&#x27;ve blogged for a decade at www.livedigitally.com.
- I have a full-time job, so in either case this is just an activity for limited free&#x2F;tinkering&#x2F;hobby time<p>Reason to code more: have fun building things. Best-case scenario is make working prototypes of ideas I have.<p>Reason to blog more: have fun writing about things. Best-case scenario is increase visibility as an industry thought leader.<p>So knowing I&#x27;ll never be a FT blogger or coder, and that neither are really for financial gain, I&#x27;m curious as to others&#x27; opinions on use of time.<p>Thanks!
======
ZenoArrow
"but will never be "great" at either" What sort of attitude is that?

Look, I understand that you'll be looking to do these things as a hobby, and
that setting your goals too high ends up being demotivating for many people,
but to me you're looking at this slightly backwards.

On this coding vs. blogging thing, you should do whatever you're passionate
about, regardless of the results you might expect to come from it. Reading
between the lines of what you wrote it seems that you'd be happier blogging,
but know that its a highly competitive field, so do it for your own enjoyment
and let readership levels be a bonus.

~~~
jtoeman
thanks for your thoughts, appreciated!

re '"but will never be "great" at either" What sort of attitude is that?' \- I
don't consider this a bad attitude, more of an acknowledgement that my goal
_is not_ to be "great". Further, I am of the personal belief that certain
things are unattainable to all people - there is such a thing as a truly great
writer, where it's not just attitude/hard work, but a certain natural
inclination and ability. I believe I can be great at many things (we all can),
but I don't think I have the mindset to be a "great" programmer. Does that
make more sense?

~~~
ZenoArrow
jtoeman, I do understand, and your clarification helps. Perhaps I just see
that there's no reason to limit yourself, it just becomes a self fulfilling
prophecy. Focus on what you enjoy and you'll naturally become better at it,
even if that isn't your goal.

